# Where to go?



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

I a getting very close to getting my project car that will also be my daily driver under way in about another 2 months and it should be a go. But I am wonering were should I go to get a RB25DET or a RB26DETT swap done. I live in the south eastern portion of the USA. I need help Finding a good shop.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

and do you have any idea on how much this is going to cost you? i'm guessing you dont.


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> and do you have any idea on how much this is going to cost you? i'm guessing you dont.


Yes I know it is going to cost several thousands of dollars that is why it is going to be in about 2 or three months. am probably going to get the engine for around 2,500 that is including shipping. I am going with the RB25DET because of the deal that I have found.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

have you done anything else to the car? if not, i suggest you stick that several thousand into suspension and getting the car ready to have a bigger more powerful engine slapped in.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i suggest the same. i'd go with suspension first, then LSD, and then the swap. maybe some brakes in there too. are you putting this into your 97 or are you getting another 240? i dont think i'd do it to a 97. that's just me tho.


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

I amgoing to do the suspension along with this. The LSD and Brakes come with the package I am going to get. I have totaly though this out. Why would you not do this on the 97 240SX?


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

I am still trying to find a place to get it done in the southeastern portion of USA. Already tried in Southeastern part didnot get enough traffic there.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i wouldnt do this to a 97 because it's still so new. but then again, i'm driving an 89 and i would hack that apart and not care so much if something got messed up. altho now i would because of all the time i've put into the body so far.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

how much mileage on ur KA, if its still low i would keep it for awhile, no sense of throwing away a good engine, unless u plan on selling it. for dirt cheap that is


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

The motor has about 87,000 so I am ready to get the motor out befor something breaks just because I don't trust any motor once it hits 90,000 or higher you never can tell what is going to happen internaly until it is to late. I know these engines are good and strong and have had well over 200,000 miles one one engine but I just don't trust ANY engine after 90,000. I might end up building the KA afterwards and then selling or I just might sell it for DIRT CHEEP.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

our DOMESTIC blazer engine has been running strong for 160k miles. import engines dont start running their best till 50k. its in its best years. unless you do something completely stupid to it, you wont have any problems anytime soon.


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

I don't care about the milage. I am tying to find a swap shop in the south east. has everybody forgot what this thread was for. I am only trying to find a swap shop in the south east because I am about to buy the engine that I want to be put in my car.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well la de da


----------



## mercer_diamond (Aug 1, 2003)

speedy depending on where u r at in GA a buddy of mine had his done at a shop in myrtle beach just cant think of the name somethin proformance or something like that hope that helps u out some :cheers:


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

I live in westcentral Georgia. I am hoping not to travel no farther than 70 mile to get to a shop so myrtel beach would be to far. but thanks anyway.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

speedy_240sx said:


> I live in westcentral Georgia. I am hoping not to travel no farther than 70 mile to get to a shop so myrtel beach would be to far. but thanks anyway.


quit being so god damn picky. you'll get no where. sometimes you have to go places to get things done right.


----------



## A.J. (Jan 14, 2004)

velocity resources in orlando florida could do it

www.velocityresources.com


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

XAT racing in tampa fl. they do SR swaps allllll the time. i know the do a complete swap for 4 g's, with all prices included. i dont know it the would do an RB swap but i know they do an AWESOME job on SR's. but man if you do wanna go as far as mrytle, your prolly dont wanna go into florida. you really should though if you want it done right. i would give XAT an email or a call if you decided tampa isnt too far.

www.xatracing.com

and i know undergroundmotorsports is like the east coast shop of mckinney.i have talked to one of their guys and he said they are doing RB26swaps(for themselves) so im sure they could get you the rb25 installed the right way also.


----------

